# Conferenza Reina - Strinic.



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE

*Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".

*Maldini*:"La squadra è competitiva per migliorare la classifica degli anni scorsi. Migliorarla di due posti sarebbe bellissimo. Per una difesa giovane meglio Reina o Donnarumma? Non cado nel tranello. La difesa è giovane, vero, ma Romagnoli ha 23-24 anni. Sei esperto abbastanza per poter dare tanto. Siamo contenti della linea difensiva e degli innesti fatti. Rino può partire dal ritiro. Le avvisaglie per un miglioramento generale ci sono. Ritorno al Bernabeu? Bellissimo. Lì è nato tutto. Feci gol anche io. Cosa stranissima. La partita che ci ha consacrato in Europa è stato il 5-0 al Bernabeu. Perez vorrebbe che il Milan tornasse a grandi livelli. Ci sta aspettando. Siamo stati avversari duri per loro ma leali. Bonucci ha parlato di scelta sbagliata, fatta con rabbia? Non lo so. Non ero presente nel suo anno al Milan. E' difficile da commentare per me".

*Strinic*:"Il Milan à una grande società con una grande storia e spero anche un grande futuro.Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister".

*Reina*:"Cosa sto trovando al Milan? Il Milan sarà sempre una società speciale. Quando sei bambino hai il sogno di arrivare ad una squadra del genere. Sono onorato e felice di essere qui. E voglio dare una mano per fare crescere squadra e società. E riportare il Milan dove si merita. A lottare per la Champions e con i big. Ho 36 anni e mi sudano le mani. Non è facile essere vicino a queste due leggende. Ho avuto anche la "fortuna" di perdere una finale di Champions contro questi signori qui. La società parla da sola. Io nella mia carriera ho sempre dato il massimo. Qui non sarà diverso. Sarò professionista e con grande dedizione al lavoro. Pronto per quando ci sarà bisogno di me. Gattuso? Impatto diretto. Ti chiede il 100%. E' molto frontale e chiaro. Mi piacciono le persone così. Preferisco avere una rissa nel suo spogliatoio invece di lasciare le così per 2-3 mesi. Rissa? Spero di no! Ma preferisco le persone così. Bisogna migliorare il piazzamento dell'anno scorso e riportare il Milan dove merita. I segreti del Napoli di Sarri rivelati a Gattuso? Penso che il mister ha studiato abbastanza Sarri. E' un suo ammiratore. Ma se gli serve una mano... Non sarà un problema. Mi auguro si possa giocare come fatto a Napoli in questi anni. Dobbiamo lavorare per trovare automatismi e bel gioco. Higuain? L'ho trovato bene e in ottima forma. Con la voglia di far bene. Non l'ho dovuto convincere io. L'ha convinto il Milan. Sarri mi ha chiamato per il Chelsea? No, gliel'ho fatta per un in bocca al lupo. Non è mai esistita la possibilità di andare a Londra. Ho preso una decisione e voglio affrontare questa sfida che per me sarà bellissima. Ringrazio Sarri e gli faccio un in bocca al lupo. Dualismo con Donnarumma? Lo vivo come ho sempre fatto nelle squadre precedenti. Io do sempre il massimo. Bisogna rispettare le decisioni del mister. Tutti vogliamo metterlo in difficoltà. Chi starà meglio giocherà".


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Comunque a nessuno frega nulla di Strinic ahahaha, tutti fanno domande sul mercato!


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2018)

Certo che da come sta parlando Leonardo praticamente rimarremo cosi, la squadra è già competitiva. Mah...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha appena detto che siamo competitivi così....



In realtà ha detto che stanno incastrando tutti i tasselli per conciliare uscite ed entrate...poi che il Milan con Higuain e Caldara sia meglio di quello dell'anno scorso lo credo pure io


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Certo che da come sta parlando Leonardo praticamente rimarremo cosi, la squadra è già competitiva. Mah...



Non hai imparato niente dalla presentazione di Leonardo? ahaha


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non hai imparato niente dalla presentazione di Leonardo? ahaha



Si è vero. Anch'io penso che stia bluffando, però il tempo stringe e l'ottimismo diminuisce..


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non hai imparato niente dalla presentazione di Leonardo? ahaha



Ma mancano 6 giorni, mi spieghi come facciamo a fare altri 2 colpi?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si è vero. Anch'io penso che stia bluffando, però il tempo stringe e l'ottimismo diminuisce..



è davvero un muro...faccia da poker level 1000


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2018)

Dai, se avete sentito la domanda sulla CL e la risposta di Maldini avrete capito che loro sanno benissimo che questa squadra così il 4° posto lo vede con il binocolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma mancano 6 giorni, mi spieghi come facciamo a fare altri 2 colpi?



E a te chi te lo dice che non sono già avanti nelle trattative?


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> Leonardo:"Suso? Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. Bakayoko? E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. Andrè Silva? Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. Locatelli? Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare".
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## davidelynch (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> Leonardo:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare".
> 
> ...



Ogni volta che vedo Leo e il capitano insieme mi viene la pelle d'oca


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> Leonardo:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare".
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Bellissime parole di Reina, davvero umile


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare".
> 
> ...



Perche ogni volta che Leo parla di Milinkovic ride sotto ai baffi?? (non ci credo più di tanto eh, anzi)


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Perche ogni volta che Leo parla di Milinkovic ride sotto ai baffi??



A me stavolta non è sembrato proprio. Anzi mi è sembrato proprio remissivo.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2018)

Reina è uguale a stanley tucci


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Altra chiusura per Savic. Quando smetterete di cercare segni, interpretare sorrisi. Non è fattibile, è stato detto più volte.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me stavolta non è sembrato proprio. Anzi mi è sembrato proprio remissivo.



Da notare: la domanda è stata: "dato che se ne parla sempre escludi totalmente la possibiltà di prendere Savic?", ha risposto con "Difficile" come prima parola poi ha ripetuto le stesse cose dell'altra conferenza. Ragazzi non so a voi ma a me sembra tutt altro che una chiusura, poteva tranquillamente dire "si è da escludere completamente"


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro ".
> 
> ...



Admin, la parte su Andre Silva è un duplicato della dichiarazione di Strinic, è saltato qualcosa nella trascrizione credo.
Bellissime le dichiarazioni di Reina.


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Altra chiusura per Savic. Quando smetterete di cercare segni, interpretare sorrisi. Non è fattibile, è stato detto più volte.



Leggi tra le righe, ovvio che non può dire lo prendiamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Leggi tra le righe, ovvio che non può dire lo prendiamo



Io continuo a dirvelo, rimarrete delusi. State passando ai complottismi. Semplicemente basta guardare il bilancio per rendersi conto che non è una operazione fattibile. 

L'unico su cui Leonardo ha dato responso positivo è stato Bakayoko che arriva a 0. Facciamoci due domande. 

Ha anche confermato che non volevano vendere Locatelli ma è il ragazzo che vuole essere ceduto. Quindi siamo sempre stati noi a pensare che stiano accumulando soldi per un colpo, la realtà è diversa.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Perche ogni volta che Leo parla di Milinkovic ride sotto ai baffi?? (non ci credo più di tanto eh, anzi)



Perché vuoi che ti sembri così, i più grandi a bluffare sono quelli che non hanno niente in mano e sono gli altri attorno al tavolo a vederci chissà cosa 


Per carità, magari arriveranno dei pezzi grossi ma se il mercato si chiude con due prestiti che non esaltano la piazza attenti a dare del Leonardo del poker face costruendo congetture su un sopracciglio che si arcua o un sorriso di circostanza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2018)

Almeno Reina è simpatico dai, per il resto un mortorio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a dirvelo, rimarrete delusi. State passando ai complottismi. Semplicemente basta guardare il bilancio per rendersi conto che non è una operazione fattibile.
> 
> L'unico su cui Leonardo ha dato responso positivo è stato Bakayoko che arriva a 0. Facciamoci due domande.
> 
> Ha anche confermato che non volevano vendere Locatelli ma è il ragazzo che vuole essere ceduto. Quindi siamo sempre stati noi a pensare che stiano accumulando soldi per un colpo, la realtà è diversa.


Potrei anche condividere ma non farla passare come realtà assoluta. Nessuno sa proprio nulla e Leonardo è un troll nato, magari la TUA realtà è che non ci sia nulla, ma chi può dirlo realmente? Io rimango ancora convinto che qualcosa ci sia, magari non arriverà ma un tentativo lo stanno facendo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non capisco dove vogliano andare a parare col mercato. Spero abbiano le idee chiare.


----------



## James45 (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché vuoi che ti sembri così, i più grandi a bluffare sono quelli che non hanno niente in mano e sono gli altri attorno al tavolo a vederci chissà cosa
> 
> 
> Per carità, magari arriveranno dei pezzi grossi ma *se il mercato si chiude con due prestiti che non esaltano la piazza* attenti a dare del Leonardo del poker face costruendo congetture su un sopracciglio che si arcua o un sorriso di circostanza



Uno dei due prestiti è Higuain?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".
> 
> ...



Se Gigio non si da una svegliata Reina finisce a fare il titolare ve lo dico io...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".
> 
> ...



Savic da impossibile è diventato difficile


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a dirvelo, rimarrete delusi. State passando ai complottismi. Semplicemente basta guardare il bilancio per rendersi conto che non è una operazione fattibile.
> 
> L'unico su cui Leonardo ha dato responso positivo è stato Bakayoko che arriva a 0. Facciamoci due domande.
> 
> Ha anche confermato che non volevano vendere Locatelli ma è il ragazzo che vuole essere ceduto. Quindi siamo sempre stati noi a pensare che stiano accumulando soldi per un colpo, la realtà è diversa.



E' una battaglia persa, lascia perdere.


----------



## diavolo (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Savic da impossibile è diventato difficile



 ti stimo.


----------



## Nils (10 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".
> 
> ...



Io ho notato un anomalia, che magari lascia il tempo che trova...

Nella domanda su Savic ha risposto che è impossibile, per poi andare avanti un ora a descriverne e osarnarne le caratteristiche,
su Draxler ha semplicemente detto che è un nome mai trattato e la chiusa li...

poi ognuno interpreti come vuole


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' una battaglia persa, lascia perdere.



Va bene  Da notare che su Draxler ha smentito seccamente dicendo che non ci sono mai stati contatti e che non interessa, mentre su Milinkovic siamo passati da impossibile a difficile. E' evidente che qualcosa c'è, non dico che arrivi ma che se ne sta parlando è evidente sennò alla domanda "esclude totalmente Milinkovic" avrebbe tranquillamente detto "si assolutamente".


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Io ho notato un anomalia, che magari lascia il tempo che trova...
> 
> Nella domanda su Savic ha risposto che è impossibile, per poi andare avanti un ora a descriverne e osarnarne le caratteristiche,
> su Draxler ha semplicemente detto che è un nome mai trattato e la chiusa li...
> ...


ha detto difficile. Io ci spero


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Io ho notato un anomalia, che magari lascia il tempo che trova...
> 
> Nella domanda su Savic ha risposto che è impossibile, per poi andare avanti un ora a descriverne e osarnarne le caratteristiche,
> su Draxler ha semplicemente detto che è un nome mai trattato e la chiusa li...
> ...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Va bene  Da notare che su Draxler ha smentito seccamente dicendo che non ci sono mai stati contatti e che non interessa, mentre su Milinkovic siamo passati da impossibile a difficile. E' evidente che qualcosa c'è, non dico che arrivi ma che se ne sta parlando è evidente sennò alla domanda "esclude totalmente Milinkovic" avrebbe tranquillamente detto "si assolutamente".



Ecco,quoto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Potrei anche condividere ma non farla passare come realtà assoluta. Nessuno sa proprio nulla e Leonardo è un troll nato, magari la TUA realtà è che non ci sia nulla, ma chi può dirlo realmente? Io rimango ancora convinto che qualcosa ci sia, magari non arriverà ma un tentativo lo stanno facendo.



Ma guarda che non è che la voglio far passare come verità assoluta, ci mancherebbe, ma basta guardare i bilanci. Il Milan DEVE mandatorio, chiudere questo bilancio e il prossimo con saldo nullo. Non può essere diversamente, altrimenti il prossimo anno la UEFA ci fa a fette. Il problema sta tutto nei conti purtroppo.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Va bene  Da notare che su Draxler ha smentito seccamente dicendo che non ci sono mai stati contatti e che non interessa, mentre su Milinkovic siamo passati da impossibile a difficile. E' evidente che qualcosa c'è, non dico che arrivi ma che se ne sta parlando è evidente sennò alla domanda "esclude totalmente Milinkovic" avrebbe tranquillamente detto "si assolutamente".



Ma che ci abbiano provato lo credo anche io. Il fatto è che parecchia gente qua si è fatta i film su questa vicenda, ed ogni cosa che succede deve portare a Savic. Personalmente credo che come detto ci abbiano provato, ma si sono subito resi conto di come non sia fattibile. Fine OT.


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma che ci abbiano provato lo credo anche io. Il fatto è che parecchia gente qua si è fatta i film su questa vicenda, ed ogni cosa che succede deve portare a Savic. Personalmente credo che come detto ci abbiano provato, ma si sono subito resi conto di come non sia fattibile. Fine OT.



Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2018)

dalle parole di Maldini sembra che il quarto posto sarebbe da festeggiare con i caroselli altro che obiettivo minimo...


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non è che la voglio far passare come verità assoluta, ci mancherebbe, ma basta guardare i bilanci. Il Milan DEVE mandatorio, chiudere questo bilancio e il prossimo con saldo nullo. Non può essere diversamente, altrimenti il prossimo anno la UEFA ci fa a fette. Il problema sta tutto nei conti purtroppo.



this, lasciate perdere twitter.



Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".
> 
> ...


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma che ci abbiano provato lo credo anche io. Il fatto è che parecchia gente qua si è fatta i film su questa vicenda, ed ogni cosa che succede deve portare a Savic. Personalmente credo che come detto ci abbiano provato, ma si sono subito resi conto di come non sia fattibile. Fine OT.



Ti ripeto anchio credo sia molto difficile se non impossibile ma se davvero le possibilità fossero finite avrebbe risposto come su Draxler. Sogna fratello che non fa mai male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> this, lasciate perdere twitter.



Ma chi lo guarda twitter? Per me è una fogna totale ancora più di Facebook.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dalle parole di Maldini sembra che il quarto posto sarebbe da festeggiare con i caroselli altro che obiettivo minimo...



Obiettivamente non colmi il gap con le altre con Higuain e basta. Serve tanto altro e loro lo sanno. Si farà quel che si può fare. Poi si tireranno le somme.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente non colmi il gap con le altre con Higuain e basta. Serve tanto altro e loro lo sanno. Si farà quel che si può fare. Poi si tireranno le somme.



Quoto, far passare da sciocchi Leonardo e Maldini è un errore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente non colmi il gap con le altre con Higuain e basta. Serve tanto altro e loro lo sanno. Si farà quel che si può fare. Poi si tireranno le somme.



Ma già ad esempio un centrocampista come Rabiot ti fa fare un balzo in avanti e se fosse in uscita non potrebbero chiedere la luna visto che è va in scadenza. Il problema è che un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura con l'aggiunta di Bakayokoso è improponibile.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dalle parole di Maldini sembra che il quarto posto sarebbe da festeggiare con i caroselli altro che obiettivo minimo...



Perchè sa benissimo che la squadra così (o anche con il solo Bakayoko) il 4 posto lo vede in cartolina.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma già ad esempio un centrocampista come Rabiot ti fa fare un balzo in avanti e se fosse in uscita non potrebbero chiedere la luna visto che è va in scadenza. Il problema è che un centrocampo Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura con l'aggiunta di Bakayokoso è improponibile.



ok e quindi? ripeto, credo sappiano meglio di chiunque altro cosa serva al Milan. Faranno quello che possono fare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché vuoi che ti sembri così, i più grandi a bluffare sono quelli che non hanno niente in mano e sono gli altri attorno al tavolo a vederci chissà cosa
> 
> 
> Per carità, magari arriveranno dei pezzi grossi ma se il mercato si chiude con due prestiti che non esaltano la piazza attenti a dare del Leonardo del poker face costruendo congetture su un sopracciglio che si arcua o un sorriso di circostanza



Io non ci voglio vedere proprio nulla, non ci credo che arriva Savic. Però se uno fa il sorrisino e poi inizia a ripetere sempre la solita solfa me ne accorgo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ok e quindi? ripeto, credo sappiano meglio di chiunque altro cosa serva al Milan. Faranno quello che possono fare.



quindi nulla. Io sono pronto psicologicamente a fare un altro quinto/sesto posto, la mia paura è che molti/tanti tifosi non lo siano e quando accadrà manderanno subito in caciara la nuova società e se la prenderanno con Paolo e Gattuso, quando i mezzi a disposizione sono quelli che sono.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Comunque "Savic, difficile, al momento non rientra nei nostri parametri". Sia mai che liberando qualche spazio nei parametri ci rientra? ahah


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi nulla. Io sono pronto psicologicamente a fare un altro quinto/sesto posto, la mia paura è che molti/tanti tifosi non lo siano e quando accadrà manderanno subito in caciara la nuova società e se la prenderanno con Paolo e Gattuso, quando i mezzi a disposizione sono quelli che sono.



il primo a far capire che se rimaniamo così siamo da 5 posto è stato Paolo Maldini. Quindi sanno che la rosa va migliorata. Tenendo presente che oggi hai un bomber che l'anno scorso non avevi. 
Nel calcio niente è scontato, magari quest'anno fanno la stagione della vita e arriviamo comunque quarti, oppure facciamo più schifo degli altri anni. Il vero errore di questa società, anche se non so comunque se ci hanno provato o meno, è stato quello di non prendere un allenatore come Conte o di quel livello. Se hai una rosa non fortissima, non puoi lasciarla nelle mani di un allenatore ancora acerbo. 
Quindi siccome ho fiducia nell'intelligenza di Leo e di Paolo, credo che rinforzeranno ancora la squadra.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Per i complottisti, all'uscita da Casa Milan al grido dei tifosi "Leo portaci Sergej", Leonardo ha risposto con un sorriso.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per i complottisti, all'uscita da Casa Milan al grido dei tifosi "Leo portaci Sergej", Leonardo ha risposto con un sorriso.



io credo che dare dei complottisti a dei fratelli di tifo solo perché vogliono sognare, sia quanto di più sbagliato e poco carino che si possa fare. Insomma, non stanno sognando di fallire, ma un giocatore. E lo dice uno che non crede sia possibile al momento Savic.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Uno dei due prestiti è Higuain?



Parlavo di quelli futuri


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che dare dei complottisti a dei fratelli di tifo solo perché vogliono sognare, sia quanto di più sbagliato e poco carino che si possa fare. Insomma, non stanno sognando di fallire, ma un giocatore. E lo dice uno che non crede sia possibile al momento Savic.



do del complottista a chi vede sorrisi particolari dove non ci sono, o significati particolari a frasi ovvie e dirette. Chi sogna fa benissimo. 

Altrimenti anche i terrapiattisti sono dei sognatori?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per i complottisti, all'uscita da Casa Milan al grido dei tifosi "Leo portaci Sergej", Leonardo ha risposto con un sorriso.



Sognare è normale. Un sorriso vale più di mille parole


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> do del complottista a chi vede sorrisi particolari dove non ci sono, o significati particolari a frasi ovvie e dirette. Chi sogna fa benissimo.
> 
> Altrimenti anche i terrapiattisti sono dei sognatori?



ci sono sogni e sogni


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci sono sogni e sogni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> do del complottista a chi vede sorrisi particolari dove non ci sono, o significati particolari a frasi ovvie e dirette. Chi sogna fa benissimo.
> 
> Altrimenti anche i terrapiattisti sono dei sognatori?



E' chiaro che ti riferisci anche a me che ho parlato del sorriso prima di parlare di Savic (come fa sempre del resto)...beh non mi invento le cose, non vedo gli UFO, ha fatto il solito sorrisetto, punto. Poi magari è una reazione nervosa perchè gli chiedono sempre di sto benedetto Savic, non lo so. In ogni caso non penso proprio di essere un complottista, anzi.
Ah, se poi va a finire che in qualche modo lo prendono pretendo una cena offerta ahah


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che ti riferisci anche a me che ho parlato del sorriso prima di parlare di Savic (come fa sempre del resto)...beh non mi invento le cose, non vedo gli UFO, ha fatto il solito sorrisetto, punto. Poi magari è una reazione nervosa perchè gli chiedono sempre di sto benedetto Savic, non lo so. In ogni caso non penso proprio di essere un complottista, anzi.
> Ah, se poi va a finire che in qualche modo lo prendono pretendo una cena offerta ahah



Proprio non riesco a capire come si fa a criticare chi sogna che un giocatore di questo calibro venga al Milan... nessuno crede sia fatta o cosa!! Speriamo solo in una cosa che a quanto pare nemmeno Leo chiude la porta! Tifare è bello anche per sognare!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Proprio non riesco a capire come si fa a criticare chi sogna che un giocatore di questo calibro venga al Milan... nessuno crede sia fatta o cosa!! Speriamo solo in una cosa che a quanto pare nemmeno Leo chiude la porta! Tifare è bello anche per sognare!



Si beh, se allo sport si toglie pure questa componente è meglio dedicarsi ad altro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che ti riferisci anche a me che ho parlato del sorriso prima di parlare di Savic (come fa sempre del resto)...beh non mi invento le cose, non vedo gli UFO, ha fatto il solito sorrisetto, punto. Poi magari è una reazione nervosa perchè gli chiedono sempre di sto benedetto Savic, non lo so. In ogni caso non penso proprio di essere un complottista, anzi.
> Ah, se poi va a finire che in qualche modo lo prendono pretendo una cena offerta ahah



ma magari arrivasse. Sono il primo a sognarlo eh forse non è chiaro.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sognare è normale. Un sorriso vale più di mille parole



c'è sognare e essere convinti che il sogno si avvera..


----------



## zlatan (10 Agosto 2018)

Si ma sognare si può anche Higuain per me era un sogno dopo mesi col terrore Zaza
Ma bisogna essere onesti, Higuain é arrivato per un colpo di fortuna, vari incastri miracolosi, obbiettivamente l'unico modo per arrivare a Savic e un prestito. Ma se noi abbiamo chiesto un prestito per Bakacoso, è pure di pagarci l'ingaggio é verosimile parlare di Savic? Con Lotito poi?? Io nn voglio che ci rimaniate male su una cosa che nn può esistere..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si ma sognare si può anche Higuain per me era un sogno dopo mesi col terrore Zaza
> Ma bisogna essere onesti, Higuain é arrivato per un colpo di fortuna, vari incastri miracolosi, obbiettivamente l'unico modo per arrivare a Savic e un prestito. Ma se noi abbiamo chiesto un prestito per Bakacoso, è pure di pagarci l'ingaggio é verosimile parlare di Savic? Con Lotito poi?? Io nn voglio che ci rimaniate male su una cosa che nn può esistere..



Comunque l'ha detto che il nostro mercato è fatto di incastri su incastri, una sorta di puzzle. Chissà non si trovi l'incastro pure per Segej


----------



## Mika (10 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si beh, se allo sport si toglie pure questa componente è meglio dedicarsi ad altro



No figurarsi, ci mancherebbe altro. Anche io sogno. Ma basta che poi dai sogni si passa agli insulti alla dirigenza per non aver preso SMS e quando ci saranno i voti nostri sul mercato del Milan non volano i 3 e i 4 perché senza SMS siamo sesto posto, la dirigenza ci ha illuso, Leonardo faceva i sorrisino e via dicendo. Tutto qui.


----------



## malos (10 Agosto 2018)

Savic o non Savic serve un cc con tecnica e fisico. Non si scappa così siamo da mezza classifica in mezzo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Proprio non riesco a capire come si fa a criticare chi sogna che un giocatore di questo calibro venga al Milan... nessuno crede sia fatta o cosa!! Speriamo solo in una cosa che a quanto pare nemmeno Leo chiude la porta! Tifare è bello anche per sognare!



Penso che il problema stia nella capacitá di chi sogna Savic di (eventualmente) rassegnarsi alla realtá e tifare per Bonaventura. Lo si é visto con la discussione su Bakayoko: giovane, fino a 12 mesi fa il nuovo Desailly, che viene denigrato (anche arrivando a zero) chiamato koso e via dicendo solo perché il suo arrivo potrebbe precludere quello di uno dei “sogni” (Savic, Rabiot...).

Insomma, sognare bene, ma poi prendere atto della realtá e non incavolarsi con la moglie perché é diversa dalla Belen che avevi in sogno...

(N.D.R. per fortna il mercato chiude al 18)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> No figurarsi, ci mancherebbe altro. Anche sogno. Ma basta che poi dai sogni si passa agli insulti alla dirigenza per non aver preso SMS e quando ci saranno i voti nostri sul mercato del Milan non volano i 3 e i 4 perché senza SMS siamo sesto posto, la dirigenza ci ha illuso, Leonardo faceva i sorrisino e via dicendo. Tutto qui.



Ah beh, ciascuno reagisce come gli pare (anche se devo ammettere che sono fastidiosissimi e fanno perdere la voglia di leggere). Per quanto riguarda me questa società gode di stima e pazienza pressoché infinita. SO che qualsiasi cosa è e sarà fatta per il bene del Milan, anche se sbaglieranno. Ok, si può criticare le loro mosse ma non li insulterò MAI.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2018)

una cosa però va detta. A domanda su Draxler Leo ha risposto: non ci abbiamo mai pensato onestamente.
A domanda su Savic: E' difficile. Al momento non entra nei nostri parametri. 

Quindi significa che il pensiero di prenderlo lo hanno o ce l'hanno avuto. Già questo fa capire molto.


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che il problema stia nella capacitá di chi sogna Savic di (eventualmente) rassegnarsi alla realtá e tifare per Bonaventura. Lo si é visto con la discussione su Bakayoko: giovane, fino a 12 mesi fa il nuovo Desailly, che viene denigrato (anche arrivando a zero) chiamato koso e via dicendo solo perché il suo arrivo potrebbe precludere quello di uno dei “sogni” (Savic, Rabiot...).
> 
> Insomma, sognare bene, ma poi prendere atto della realtá e non incavolarsi con la moglie perché é diversa dalla Belen che avevi in sogno...
> 
> (N.D.R. per fortna il mercato chiude al 18)



Io sogno Savic ma ben venga Bakayoko! Nessuno PRETENDE Milinkovic ma lo si spera e basta!


----------



## Tell93 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una cosa però va detta. A domanda su Draxler Leo ha risposto: non ci abbiamo mai pensato onestamente.
> A domanda su Savic: E' difficile. Al momento non entra nei nostri parametri.
> 
> Quindi significa che il pensiero di prenderlo lo hanno o ce l'hanno avuto. Già questo fa capire molto.



Per me questo è fondamentale, oltre al fatto che alla conferenza di Paolo aveva risposto con "impossibile" e oggi come prima risposta ha detto "difficile"


----------



## kipstar (10 Agosto 2018)

prima cosa da dire : grande pepe. dichiarazioni impeccabili, calato benissimo nella realtà e nella situazione portieri.
seconda cosa da dire : Leo ha detto che la squadra è competitiva già ora. (per la champions) c'è da credergli ? io sarei d'accordo se una tra roma e napoli buca la stagione ma se quelle 4 fanno quello che devono in champions COSI' non ci si arriva....imho.
terza cosa da dire : SMS rischia di essere un vero boomerang. Ad ogni conferenza la domanda c'è e viene fuori e Leo non smentisce nettamente come fa con altri profili. Perché ? se arrivasse viene giù lo stadio se non arriva qualche mugugno. basta vedere alle voci di bacaioco....
quarta cosa da dire : mancano 7 giorni alla fine del mercato. mi pare troppo poco tempo per INIZIARE da zero delle trattative. o c'è già qualcosa in ballo di molto avanzato per 1/2 profili oppure si resterà così.....imho


----------



## gabri65 (10 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una cosa però va detta. A domanda su Draxler Leo ha risposto: non ci abbiamo mai pensato onestamente.
> A domanda su Savic: E' difficile. Al momento non entra nei nostri parametri.
> 
> Quindi significa che il pensiero di prenderlo lo hanno o ce l'hanno avuto. Già questo fa capire molto.



Ma infatti. Probabilmente Leonardo si immagina che i tifosi speravano in un colpo del genere, ha voluto trasmettere un messaggio anche solo per far trasparire che un tentativo c'è stato. Poi magari non è fattibile finanziariamente. Anche se sono prepararato a un altro sesto posto, questo però mi dà fiducia per il futuro, le idee in grande ci sono, ma ci vuole molta pazienza. E comunque il mio sogno si è già realizzato: vedere il Milan fuori dall'incubo societario, l'arrivo di personaggi come Leonardo e Maldini, e constatare come alcuni concetti di base (repulist della rosa, pianificazione e serietà) stiano già prendendo corpo.


----------



## Mirk (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Da notare: la domanda è stata: "dato che se ne parla sempre escludi totalmente la possibiltà di prendere Savic?", ha risposto con "Difficile" come prima parola poi ha ripetuto le stesse cose dell'altra conferenza. Ragazzi non so a voi ma a me sembra tutt altro che una chiusura, poteva tranquillamente dire "si è da escludere completamente"



E’ passato da sogno impossibile a difficile, si abbassa come le quote delle scommesse


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Io sogno Savic ma ben venga Bakayoko! Nessuno PRETENDE Milinkovic ma lo si spera e basta!



.


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Reina e Strinic. Le dichiarazioni LIVE
> 
> *Leonardo*:"*Suso?* Non si è parlato di offerte. Questi incontro sono dovuti, visto che lo faremo con tutti i giocatori. Sono cose normali di conseguenza all'arrivo della nuova proprietà. Tutte le nostre operazioni servono a soddisfare le due parti. Stiamo cercando di completare i bisogni della squadra e sistemare i giocatori che devono giocare. La rosa è molto ampia. Ma la rosa è competitiva. Anche restano così potremo migliorare rispetto agli anni scorsi. Il modulo? Dipenderà dall'allenatore. *Bakayoko?* E' una possibilità. Vediamo che succede. *Andrè Silva?* Vediamo cosa succederà al Milan, ho un po' di problemi al tendine e non sono ancora pronto per giocare, ma sono sicuro che tra una settimana sarò a disposizione del mister. *Locatelli?* Non pensiamo di lasciarlo partire. Ma vediamo. E' una cosa rimasta in attesa. E si possono creare tante incomprensioni. Da quando siamo arrivati non abbiamo mai pensato di farlo partire. Dobbiamo capire gli umori. Una cosa fondamentale in questo Milan. Una persona deve stare qui felice e con voglia di stare. *Bacca?* Sa della situazione ha le sue esigenze. Vediamo se riusciamo a trovare la quadra. Potrebbe anche restare. *Milinkovic Savic?* Purtroppo è difficile. Non rientra nei nostri parametri. Mezza Europa sogna. E' un giocatore moderno che partecipa alle due fasi. Bravo negli inserimenti. Purtroppo in questo momento non è una cosa fattibile. Se abbiamo pensato di sacrificare uno dei due portieri? No. Reina è uno molto contagioso. A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, la sua presenza è una garanzia. Avere due portieri così è importanti. Per Gabriel troveremo una soluzione. Poi c'è Plizzari che farà parte del Milan del futuro. Divisione dei portieri per coppa e campionato? Sceglierà l'allenatore. Gattuso saprà gestire e leggere ciò che è meglio. Non c'è una decisione a priori. *Draxler?* No, non ci abbiamo mai pensato. Nessun contatto. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti".
> 
> ...



Reina deve essere veramente un uomo spogliatoio pazzesco, hanno fatto benissimo a tenerlo. Già lo adoro


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma mancano 6 giorni, mi spieghi come facciamo a fare altri 2 colpi?



Uno, il centrocampista, è già bello che imbastito. La sorpresa per quanto mi riguarda dev'esser sull'esterno d'attacco. In SMS non ci ho mai creduto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Agosto 2018)

Sono passate senza commenti eccessivi le parole di Reina che secondo me sono fantastiche. Parole giuste dette al posto giusto. Persona intelligente e grande comunicatore Pepe. Sono contentissimo di avere la sua leadership e il suo carisma nello spogliatoio


----------

